# Sites like The Backloggery...?



## JKR Firefox (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm looking for websites similar to The Backloggery for tracking what games I'm playing and finished and what not.

Does anyone know of any others?  I appreciate the assistance


----------



## pasc (Aug 24, 2008)

I don't know of others sadly, but I'm happy with backloggery.

Why would you want to know others ? To compare them ?


----------



## t^2 (Aug 24, 2010)

Backloggery closed down registration on the 6th of August 2010 until further notice.

I know this because I missed the boat by about 6 hours. -_-;;


----------



## h0ser81 (Aug 24, 2010)

You could try Playfire?

http://www.playfire.com/


----------



## Blood Fetish (Aug 24, 2010)

I know you are going to think this is a crazy question, but what is the purpose of tracking the games you have played?


----------



## Forstride (Aug 24, 2010)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> I know you are going to think this is a crazy question, but what is the purpose of tracking the games you have played?


People like to have a history of gaming on record, and it's just pretty cool.

I need to update my Backloggery...I haven't even added most of the games I've played.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Aug 24, 2010)

I understand that tracking the games you have played creates a history of the games you have played. You are just restating what I said. I was curious why people would want to do this. Is this like a Twitter thing where people tell everyone what kind of cereal they had for breakfast?


----------



## Urza (Aug 27, 2010)

Or you know, you could use a text file.


----------



## soulfire (Aug 27, 2010)

Urza said:
			
		

> Or you know, you could use a text file.



+1


----------



## Translucentbill (Aug 27, 2010)

soulfire said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+2


----------

